
A Book About Software Engineering at Google Is Out Today - tim_sw
https://www.amazon.com/Software-Engineering-Google-Lessons-Programming/dp/1492082791
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22609807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22609807)

